# Your Top 50 Favorite Composers



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

As in the title.

My top 50 favorite composers are:

1. Sibelius, Jean (1865 - 1957) [Finland]
2. Respighi, Ottorino (1879 - 1936) [Italy]
3. Brahms, Johannes (1833 - 1897) [Germany]
4. Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Mario (1895 - 1968) [Italy]
5. Rheinberger, Josef (1839 - 1901) [Liechtenstein]
6. Perosi, Lorenzo (1872 - 1956) [Italy]
7. Karłowicz, Mieczysław (1876 - 1909) [Poland]
8. Delius, Frederick (1862 - 1934) [England]
9. Melartin, Erkki (1875 - 1937) [Finland]
10. Wieniawski, Henryk (1835 - 1880) [Poland]

11. Saint-Saëns, Camille (1835 - 1921) [France]
12. Graener, Paul (1872 - 1944) [Germany]
13. Stenhammar, Wilhelm (1871 - 1927) [Sweden]
14. Berg, Natanael (1879 - 1957) [Sweden]
15. Chopin, Fryderyk (1810 - 1849) [Poland]
16. Howells, Herbert (1892 - 1983) [England]
17. Dobrzyński, Ignacy Feliks (1807 - 1867) [Poland]
18. Gernsheim, Friedrich (1839 - 1916) [Germany]
19. Żeleński, Władysław (1837 - 1921) [Poland]
20. Hummel, Johann Nepomuk (1778 - 1837) [Austria]

21. Sgambati, Giovanni (1841 - 1914) [Italy]	
22. Noskowski, Zygmunt (1846 - 1909) [Poland]	
23. Albinoni, Tomaso (1671 - 1751) [Italy]
24. Rachmaninoff, Sergei (1873 - 1943) [Russia]
25. Dohnányi, Ernő (1877 - 1960) [Hungary]
26. Peterson-Berger, Wilhelm (1867 - 1942) [Sweden]
27. Röntgen, Julius (1855 - 1932) [Germany/Netherlands]
28. Paganini, Niccolò (1782 - 1840) [Italy]
29. Różycki, Ludomir (1884 - 1953) [Poland]
30. Järnefelt, Armas (1861 - 1958) [Finland]
31. Martucci, Giuseppe (1856 - 1909) [Italy]
32. Lessel, Franciszek (1780 - 1838) [Poland]
33. Chausson, Ernest (1855 - 1899) [France]
34. Borodin, Alexander (1833 - 1887) [Russia]
35. Wetz, Richard (1875 - 1935) [Germany]
36. Fauré, Gabriel (1845 - 1924) [France]
37. Bruch, Max (1838 - 1920) [Germany]
38. Berwald, Franz (1796 - 1868) [Sweden]
39. Reger, Max (1873 - 1916) [Germany]
40. Lipiński, Karol (1790 - 1861) [Poland]
41. Zarębski, Juliusz (1854 - 1885) [Poland]
42. Kajanus, Robert (1856 - 1933) [Finland]
43. Sarasate, Pablo de (1844 - 1908) [Spain]
44. Moszkowski, Mortiz (1854 - 1925) [Germany]
45. Stojowski, Zygmunt (1870 - 1946) [Poland]
46. Paderewski, Ignacy Jan (1860 - 1941) [Poland] 
47. Tartini, Giuseppe (1692 - 1770) [Italy]
48. Wolf-Ferrari, Ermano (1876 - 1948) [Italy]
49. Gretchaninov, Alexander (1864 - 1956) [Russia]
50. Finzi, Gerald (1901 - 1956) [United Kingdom]


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

While the names pretty much remain the same, the ranking will change, sometimes weekly. My top ten remains fairly constant, but will shuffle a little from time to time.

*1	Bach
2	Brahms
3	Stravinsky
4	Debussy
5	Liszt	
6	Durufle
7	Schumann	
8	Machaut
9	Beethoven
10	Palestrina*

11	Poulenc
12	Satie
13	Schoeck
14	Weinberg
15	Feldman
16	Carter
17	Bernstein
18	Webern
19	Fauré 
20	Ravel	
21	Golijov
22	Wellesz
23	Dufay
24	Ockeghem
25	Meyer, Krzysztof

26	Weill
27	Gershwin	
28 Gesualdo
29 Zemlinsky
30	Myaskovsky
31 Taneyev
32	Bloch
33	Ropartz
34	Wolf
35	Magnard
36	Hahn
37	Copland	
38	Britten
39	Piazzolla
40	Weigl
41	Cras
42	Braunfels
43	Gal
44	Lassus
45	Schmit, F.
46	Schubert
47	Shostakovich
48	Mompou
49	Scarlatti
50	Handel


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

My two favorite composers
1. Beethoven
2. JS Bach

3. Brahms
4. J Haydn
5. WA Mozart
6. Schubert
7. Bartok
8. Handel
9. Bruckner
10. Mahler
11.Felix Mendelssohn
12. Stravinsky
13. Schoenberg
14. Dvorak
15. Monteverdi
16. Shostakovich

These were easy. Now it gets harder.

17. Tchaikovsky
18. Sibelius
19. Schnittke
20. Berlioz
21. Wagner
22. Verdi
23. CPE Bach
24. Corelli
25. Xenakis
26. Lully
27. Vivaldi
28. Boccherini
29. Schumann
30. Chopin
31. Liszt
32. Norbert Burgmuller
33. Ravel
34. Gluck
35. Smetana
36. Berg

After Berg, the rankings are pretty much whatever composer I can remember that I like even a little:

37. Crumb
38. Rachmaninoff
39. Arvo Part
40. Debussy
41. Weber
42. Janacek
43. Ives
44. Ralph Vaughan Williams
45. Holst
46. Copland
47. Josquin Des Prez
48. Schutz
49. Byrd
50. Gesualdo


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Assuming we're talking of classical composers, today my favorites are:

1. *Beethoven*, Ludwig van
2. *Wagner*, Richard
3. *Bach*, Johann Sebastian
4. *Mozart*, Wolfgang Amadeus
5. *Schubert*, Franz
6. *Brahms*, Johannes 
7. *Tchaikovsky*, Pyotr Ilyich
8. *Berlioz*, Hector
9. *Mendelssohn*, Felix
10. *Debussy*, Claude
11. *Prokofiev*, Serguei
12. *Sibelius*, Jean
13. *Bruckner*, Anton
14. *Ravel*, Maurice
15. *Rachmaninoff*, Sergei
16. *Mahler*, Gustav
17. *Vivaldi*, Antonio
18. *Dvorák*, Antonín
19. *Shostakovich*, Dmitri
20. *Chopin*, Frederic
21. *Fauré*, Gabriel
22. *Schumann*, Robert
23. *Liszt*, Franz
24. *Stravinsky*, Ígor
25. *Verdi*, Giuseppe
26. *Williams*, John
27. *Haydn*, Joseph
28. *Josquin *des Prez
29. *Bartók*, Béla
30. *Borodin*, Aleksandr
31. *Mussorgsky*, Modest
32. *Holst*, Gustav
33. *Gershwin*, George
34. *Villa-Lobos*, Heitor
35. *Joplin*, Scott
36. *Respighi*, Ottorino
37. *Messiaen*, Olivier
38. *Rossini*, Gioachino
39. *Arnold*, Malcolm
39. *Handel*, Georg Frederic
40. *Vaughan Williams*, Ralph
41. *Grieg*, Edvard
42. *Saint-Saëns*, Camille
43. *Bax*, Arnold
44. *Puccini*, Giacomo
45. *Delibes*, Léo
46. *Couperin*, François
47. *Satie*, Erik
48. *Weinberg*, Mieczysław
49. *Lully*, Jean-Baptiste
50. *Gluck*, Christoph Willibald

If also including non-classical, then the ones I like most at the moment, from what I know, are:

1. *Beethoven*, Ludwig van
2. *Wagner*, Richard
3. *Bach*, Johann Sebastian
4. *Mozart*, Wolfgang Amadeus
5. *Schubert*, Franz
6. *Brahms*, Johannes 
7. *Tchaikovsky*, Pyotr Ilyich
8. *Berlioz*, Hector
9. *Mendelssohn*, Felix
10. *Debussy*, Claude
11. *Prokofiev*, Serguei
12. *Sibelius*, Jean
13. *Bruckner*, Anton
14. *Ravel*, Maurice
15. *Rachmaninoff*, Sergei
16. *Mahler*, Gustav
17. *Vivaldi*, Antonio
18. *Dvorák*, Antonín
19. *Shostakovich*, Dmitri
20. *Chopin*, Frederic
21. *Fauré*, Gabriel
22. *Schumann*, Robert
23. *Liszt*, Franz
24. *Stravinsky*, Ígor
25. *Verdi*, Giuseppe
26. *Williams*, John
27. *Waters*, Roger
28. *Haydn*, Joseph
29. *Fripp*, Robert
30. *Josquin *des Prez
31. *Bartók*, Béla
32. *Ellington*, Duke
33. *Borodin*, Aleksandr
34. *Mussorgsky*, Modest
35. *Holst*, Gustav
36. *Gershwin*, George
37. *Villa-Lobos*, Heitor
38. *Joplin*, Scott
39. *Respighi*, Ottorino
40. *Messiaen*, Olivier
41. *Rossini*, Gioachino
42. *Arnold*, Malcolm
43. *Handel*, Georg Frederic
44. *Davis*, Miles
45. *Vaughan Williams*, Ralph
46. *Grieg*, Edvard
47. *Saint-Saëns*, Camille
48. *Bax*, Arnold
49. *Coltrane*, John
50. *Lennon*, John


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

How anyone can spend enough time with each individual composer to be able to decide their top fifty favorites is beyond me.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

adriesba said:


> How anyone can spend enough time with each individual composer to be able to decide their top fifty favorites is beyond me.


In my case, participating actively of the games of this community and spending several hours per week exploring new music (even if it's not related to the games). Of course I don't know everything from every composer in my list, I'm basing my current preferences in what I know of their music.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

The new music you explore in games is considered recommended listening, so I suppose it's easier to immediately fall in love with new composers without hearing their whole oeuvre. On top of that is spending time ranking them, and well, I haven't been able to confidently rank 50. But my Top 2 are Bach and Mozart followed by Beethoven and Brahms. Hmm, who would be next on the list...


----------



## danj (Jun 1, 2017)

ORigel said:


> My two favorite composers
> 1. Beethoven
> 2. JS Bach
> 
> ...


You and I would get along very well.  Do you mostly lean Baroque or all around?

Verdi, Vivaldi and Corelli should be higher! Surprised to see Byrd-- hardly see Renaissance composers.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

This is gonna be interesting. My list intends to represent the composers whose music resonates with me the most. There are many supremely important and great who are not here, including Bach, Haydn, Bartók, Ravel and Debussy:

*1 Beethoven
2 Nielsen
3 Shostakovich
4 Brahms
5 Dvorak
6 Sibelius
7 Martinu
8 Arnold
9 Strauss
10 Vaughan Williams

11 Prokofiev
12 Respighi
13 Saint-Saëns
14 Janacek
15 Tchaikovsky
16 Langgaard
17 Tubin
18 Schubert
19 Mahler
20 Bruckner

21 Rachmaninov
22 Alwyn
23 Poulenc
24 Bax
25 Szymanowski
26 Atterberg
27 Stenhammar
28 Walton
29 Korngold
30 Casella

31 Lutoslawski
32 Holmboe
33 Bloch
34 Mendelssohn
35 Rimsky-Korsakov
36 Hindemith
37 Elgar
38 Taneyev
39 Penderecki
40 Glazunov

41 Suk
42 Stravinsky
43 Myaskovsky
44 Villa-Lobos
45 Hanson
46 Rubbra
47 Khachaturian
48 Kabalevsky
49 Schnittke
50 Mozart*

*Russian/Soviet: 12
Austro-German: 10
British: 7
Czech: 4
Danish: 3
Polish: 3
French: 2
Italian: 2
Swedish: 2
American: 1
Brazilian: 1
Finnish: 1
Swiss: 1
Estonian: 1*

I'm not much into Renaissance, Baroque, Classical composers. My tastes are more focused on Romantic, Neoclassical and 20th Century composers.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

adriesba said:


> How anyone can spend enough time with each individual composer to be able to decide their top fifty favorites is beyond me.


Well, I've been working on my list for over 50 years, so yeah, time well spent. And I like making lists of composers.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

1. Bach
2. Mahler
3. Shostakovich
4. Weinberg
5. Strauss
6. Mozart
7. Beethoven
8. Schumann
9. Scriabin
10. Haydn
11. Schubert
12. Zemlinsky
13. Myaskovsky
14. Brahms
15. Berlioz
16. Chopin
17. Couperin, Louis
18. Buxtehude
19. Bax
20. Froberger
21. Weckman
22. Dvorak
23. Ravel
24. Dutilleux
25. Schnittke
26. Silvestrov
27. Franck
28. Chausson
29. Nielsen
30. Juon
31. Saint-Saens
32. Vaughan Williams
33. Arnold
34. Penderecki
35. Handel
36. Rameau
37. Couperin, Francois
38. Enescu
39. Elgar
40. Liszt
41. Martinu
42. Poulenc
43. Pettersson
44. Berwald
45. Hummel
46. Spohr
47. Barber
48. Copland
49. Lokshin
50. Verdi


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

I find that when I reach the number 25+ mark, the differences between my liking of each composer becomes rather minimal. Why do I find myself ranking Martinu 15 spots ahead of Lutosławski, or Verdi 10 spots below Monteverdi?


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

danj said:


> You and I would get along very well.  Do you mostly lean Baroque or all around?
> 
> Verdi, Vivaldi and Corelli should be higher! Surprised to see Byrd-- hardly see Renaissance composers.


Not really; I mostly listen to the top 16 or so on my list. So I listen to Bach, Handel, and Monteverdi more than the other Baroque composers. With Bach, I mostly listen to his large-scale choral works and his instrumental works. I have a lot more to explore with him. With Handel, I listen to his oratorios-- his genius extends beyond the Messiah.

I will explain my rankings of Verdi, Vivaldi, and Corelli: I do not listen to opera much. If I did, Verdi would be much higher on my list. Corelli has high quality music, yet his concerto grossi sound very similar to one another. And I got kind of bored with Vivaldi-- maybe it's "the same concerto written 500 times*" gripe effect. I'm not sure.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

adriesba said:


> How anyone can spend enough time with each individual composer to be able to decide their top fifty favorites is beyond me.


Besides that, it's changing daily. :angel:


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

SanAntone said:


> Well, I've been working on my list for over 50 years, so yeah, time well spent. And I like making lists of composers.


I've only been listening in earnest for less than four years. I said above that after 36, my list becomes "any composer I can think of that I like even a little."


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

1. JS Bach
2. Beethoven
3. Haydn
4. Mozart
5. Mahler
6. Monteverdi
7. Vivaldi
8. Chopin
9. Schubert
10. Puccini

11. Brahms
12. Dvořák
13. Schumann
14. Wagner
15. Verdi
16. Prokofiev
17. Handel
18. Telemann
19. Bartók
20. Tchaikovsky

21. Liszt
22. Shostakovich
23. Janácek
24. Cavalli
25. Franck
26. Rossini
27. Buxtehude
28. Machaut
29. Dufay
30. Stravinsky

31. R. Strauss
32. Debussy
33. Radulescu
34. Ravel
35. Ligeti
36. Rimsky-Korsakov 
37. Mussorgsky
38. Berlioz
39. Boulez
40. Lachenmann

41. Gubaidulina
42. Sibelius
43. Schnittke
44. Medelssohn
45. Stockhausen
46. Purcell
47. Grieg
48. Bruckner
49. Silvestrov
50. Rihm

Honorable mention: Xenakis, Webern, Weber, Schoenberg, Saint-Saens, Khachaturian, Johann Cristoph Bach I, Ives, Hindemith, Gluck, CPE Bach, Caldara, Boito, Berg


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

1. J. S. Bach
2. Beethoven
3. Mozart
4. Haydn
5. Handel
6-50. All others in an order that's always varying


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Thanks OP for the discovery of Gernsheim's music. His chamber works are some of the first chamber music that has ever captivated me. And no wonder to me why Bruch prefered his symphonies to Brahms'. 

Finding a mention in a biographical article that Gernsheim worked hard on the principle of inevitabilty of each consectutive bar was a pleasant surprise. Sane man!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

In no particular order, nor will I organize them into 'tiers'.

And of course, with all lists like these, If I were to compile this at another time, I could have very easily had other entries on my list.


1. Bartok
2. Stravinsky
3. Benjamin Brittan
4. Samuel Barber
5. Joan Tower
6. Alban Berg
7. Anton Webern
8. Arnold Schoenberg
9. Ernst Krenek
10. Charles Wuorinen
11. Elliott Carter
12. Harrison Birtwistle
13. Peter Maxwell Davies
14. Luciano Berio
15. Tōru Takemitsu
16. Karl Amadeus Hartmann
17. William Schuman
18. Milton Babbitt
19. Gyorgi Liget
20. Penderecki
21. George Rochberg
22. Thea Musgrave
23. Francis Thorne
24. Morton Feldman
25. Steve Reich
26. Jacob Druckman
27. Esa-Pekka Salonen
28. Kaija Saariaho
29. Olivier Messiaen
30. Roger Sessions
31. John Harbison
32. Stefan Wolpe
33. Kaijo Raid
34. Silvestre Revuelltas
35. George Perle
36. William Bolcom
37. Alfred Schnitke
38. Darius Milhaud
39. Robert Hall Lewis
40. Pierre Boulez
41. Henri Dutilleux
42. Eduard Gerhard
43. Alberto Ginasterra
44. Ned Rorem
45. Eduard Tubin
46. Paul Hindemith
47. Sir Michael Tippett
48. Magnus Lindberg
49. Witold Lutoslawski
50. Bohuslav Martinu


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Glazunov, Alexander
Myaskovsky, Nikolai
Tchaikovsky, Pyotr
Rimsky-Korsakov, Nikolai
Tchaikovsky, Boris
Borodin, Alexander
Rachmaninoff, Sergei
Gliere, Reinhold
Lyatoshynsky, Boris
Rebikov, Vladimir


Scriabin, Alexander
Shostakovich, Dmitry
Prokofiev, Sergei/Popov, Gavriil (toss-up)
Shebalin, Vissarion
Blumenfeld, Felix
Eshpai, Andrei
Skulte, Adolfs
Kancheli, Giya
Khachaturian, Aram
Taktakishvili, Otar


Tubin, Eduard
Atterberg, Kurt
Stenhammar, Wilhelm
Alfven, Hugo
Pettersson, Allan
Sibelius, Jean
Melartin, Erkki
Merikanto, Aarre
Nielsen, Carl
Langgaard, Rued


Massenet, Jules
Offenbach, Jacques
Roussel, Albert
Schmitt, Florent
Ravel, Maurice
Debussy, Claude
Bax, Arnold
Lloyd, George
Elgar, Edward
Vaughan Williams, Ralph


Wagner, Richard
Schumann, Robert
Bruckner, Anton
Creston, Paul
Diamond, David
Barber, Samuel
Antheil, George
Puccini, Giacomo
Lehar, Franz
Janáček, Leoš


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

Despite my earlier comments, I’ll post a list I have on my phone. It is not ranked per se, being split into different “tiers” of... favor. 

Beethoven
Mahler
Brahms 
Mozart
Schubert
Bach 
Wagner 
Bartok 
Shostakovich

Debussy 
Ravel 
Prokofiev 
Bruckner
Janacek 
Schumann
Josquin 
Dvorak 
Sibelius 
Stravinsky 
Haydn 
Berlioz
Schnittke

Zelenka 
Berg
Handel
Messiaen 
R Strauss
Schoenberg 
Britten 
Martinu
Faure 
Monteverdi
Hindemith
Lutosławski 
Szymanowski 

Rachmaninov
Gubaidulina
Gesualdo
Tchaikovsky
Mendelssohn 
Nielsen 
Weinberg
Chopin 
Verdi
Dutilleux
Palestrina
Liszt
Ives
Webern


----------



## musichal (Oct 17, 2020)

*Top Ten:* JS Bach - Beethoven - Brahms - Haydn - Mozart - Mahler - Bruckner - Schubert - Mendelssohn - Schumann - Vivaldi - Debussy - Sibelius - Chopin

*2.* Liszt - Handel - Tchaikovsky - Rachmaninoff - Borodin - Respighi - Dvorak - Holst - Prokofiev - Rimsky-Korsakov - Mussorgsky - Ravel - Berlioz - Bartok - Elgar - Kraus - Barber - Grieg - Shostakovich - Boccherini - Kodaly - Smetana - Stravinsky - V Williams - Wagner

*3.* Gounod - Copland - Strausses - other Bachs - Korngold - Charles Ives - Gershwin & Everyone Else


----------



## Pauli91FIN (Jan 15, 2020)

1. Chopin
2. Rachmaninoff
3. Varèse 
4. Schoenberg
5. Leevi Madetoja (1887-1947)
6. Sibelius 
7. Scriabin 
8. Stockhausen
9. Berg 
10. Prokofiev
11. Liszt
12. Beethoven
13. Puccini
14. Penderecki 
15. Verdi
16. Weber
17. Schumann
18. Schubert
19. Leoncavallo
20. Moniuszko
21. Mascagni
22. Esa-Pekka Salonen (b. 1958)
23. Morton Feldman
24. Webern
25. Stravinsky
26. Copland
27. Mahler
28. R. Strauss
29. Wagner
30. Elliott Carter
31. Mendelssohn
32. Hindemith
33. Paderewski
34. Bruch
35. Busoni
36. Grieg
37. Bizet
38. John Adams 
39. Tchaikovsky
40. Palestrina
41. Bach
42. Gershwin
43. Mozart
44. Hummel
45. Haydn
46. Kalevi Aho (b. 1949)
47. Saariaho
48. Vivaldi
49. Poulenc
50. Messiaen


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

1. Brahms
2. Bach
3 (tie). Beethoven
3 (tie). Mozart

That's all I can rank really. After that it's a smattering of names consisting mainly of popular choices, with a few slightly more obscure composers in the mix (e.g. Reger, Boulez).


----------



## Bxnwebster (Jan 5, 2021)

1.	Reger
2.	Korngold
3.	Schumann
4.	Zelenka
5.	Villa-Lobos
6.	Haydn
7.	Rachmaninov
8.	Strauss
9.	Szymanowski
10.	Roussel
11.	Scriabin
12.	Mahler
13.	Vivaldi
14.	Prokofiev
15.	Vaughan Williams
16.	Janacek
17.	Barber
18.	Poulenc
19.	Guarnieri
20.	Reinecke
21.	Sibelius
22.	Berg
23.	Granados
24.	Ornstein
25.	Delius
26.	Komitas
27.	Pejačević
28.	Mendelssohn (Felix)
29.	Nunes Garcia
30.	MacDowell
31.	Buxtehude
32.	Santoro
33.	Marx
34.	Franck
35.	Liszt
36.	Beethoven
37.	Busoni
38.	Elgar
39.	Bartók
40.	Ives
41.	Stenhammar
42.	Medtner
43.	Schmidt
44.	Chausson
45.	Brahms
46.	Mozart
47.	Piazzolla
48.	Levina
49.	Dukas
50.	Crawford-Seeger


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

First ten are my absolute favorites. 11 to 50 in no particular order.

1.	Haydn
2.	J.S. Bach
3.	Beethoven
4.	Mozart
5.	Schubert
6.	Dvořák
7.	Vaughan Williams
8.	Mendelssohn
9.	Telemann
10.	Vivaldi

11.	Hindemith
12.	Ockeghem
13.	Monteverdi
14.	Palestrina
15.	Aurelio de la Vega
16.	Wagner
17.	Respighi
18.	Brahms
19.	Bruckner
20.	Schumann
21.	R. Strauss
22.	Mahler
23.	Rossini
24.	Machaut
25.	Tallis
26.	Byrd
27.	Corelli
28.	Handel
29.	Whitacre
30.	Copland
31.	C.P.E. Bach
32.	Rameau
33.	Domenico Scarlatti
34.	Giovanni Gabrieli
35.	Couperin
36.	Lully
37.	Josquin
38.	Dufay
39.	Boccherini
40.	Stravinsky
41.	Bartók
42.	Tchaikovsky
43.	Grieg
44.	Bloch
45.	Verdi
46.	Berlioz
47.	Borodin
48.	Chopin
49.	Liszt
50.	Bizet


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Franz Joseph Haydn
Ludwig Van Beethoven
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Edward Elgar
Felix Mendelssohn & Fanny Mendelssohn
Camille Saint-Saens
CPE Bach
Giacomo Puccini
Giuseppe Verdi
Richard Strauss
Malcolm Arnold
Antonin Dvorak
Josef Suk
Johannes Brahms
Robert Schumann
Gabriel Faure
Jean Sibelius
Erich Wolfgang Korngold
Jean-Philippe Rameau
JS Bach
Bohuslav Martinu
Pyotr Ilych Tchaikovsky
Antonin Bruckner
Charles Stanford
Hubert Parry
Arthur Bliss
Arnold Bax
Frederic Delius
Granville Bantock
Miklos Rozsa
Ralph Vaughan Williams
Ernest John Moeran
Sergei Rachmaninov
Dmitri Shostakovich
Claude Debussy
York Bowen
Gustav Mahler
Franz Schubert
Wilhelm Stenhammar
Carl Nielsen
Leo Delibes
Edvard Grieg
Mieczysław Weinberg
Sergei Prokofiev
Richard Wagner
Franz Liszt
Arthur Sullivan
Kurt Atterberg
Joachim Raff
Hector Berlioz

In no order at all with the exception of the first two, all of the others vary depending on mood.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Refreshed list after 5 months:

1. Sibelius, Jean (1865 - 1957) [Finland]
2. Respighi, Ottorino (1879 - 1936) [Italy]
3. Brahms, Johannes (1833 - 1897) [Germany]
4. Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Mario (1895 - 1968) [Italy]
5. Karłowicz, Mieczysław (1876 - 1909) [Poland]
6. Reinecke, Carl (1824 - 1910) [Germany]
7. Perosi, Lorenzo (1872 - 1956) [Italy]
8. Rheinberger, Josef (1839 - 1901) [Liechtenstein]
9. Wieniawski, Henryk (1835 - 1880) [Poland]
10. Rachmaninoff, Sergei (1873 - 1943) [Russia]
11. Saint-Saëns, Camille (1835 - 1921) [France]
12. Chopin, Fryderyk (1810 - 1849) [Poland]
13. Melartin, Erkki (1875 - 1937) [Finland]
14. Delius, Frederick (1862 - 1934) [England]
15. Noskowski, Zygmunt (1846 - 1909) [Poland]
16. Paganini, Niccolò (1782 - 1840) [Italy]
17. Peterson-Berger, Wilhelm (1867 - 1942) [Sweden]
18. Żeleński, Władysław (1837 - 1921) [Poland]
19. Dobrzyński, Ignacy Feliks (1807 - 1867) [Poland]
20. Röntgen, Julius (1855 - 1932) [Germany/Netherlands]
21. Hummel, Johann Nepomuk (1778 - 1837) [Austria]
22. Lipiński, Karol (1790 - 1861) [Poland]
23. Gretchaninov, Alexander (1864 - 1956) [Russia]
24. Sgambati, Giovanni (1841 - 1914) [Italy]
25. Gernsheim, Friedrich (1839 - 1916) [Germany]
26. Różycki, Ludomir (1884 - 1953) [Poland]
27. Albinoni, Tomaso (1671 - 1751) [Italy]
28. Stenhammar, Wilhelm (1871 - 1927) [Sweden]
29. Tartini, Giuseppe (1692 - 1770) [Italy]
30. Hildegard of Bingen (1098 - 1179) [Germany]
31. Młynarski, Emil (1870 - 1935) [Poland]
32. Moszkowski, Mortiz (1854 - 1925) [Germany]
33. Wetz, Richard (1875 - 1935) [Germany]
34. Dohnányi, Ernő (1877 - 1960) [Hungary]
35. Malipiero, Gian Francesco (1882 - 1973) [Italy]
36. Chausson, Ernest (1855 - 1899) [France]
37. Howells, Herbert (1892 - 1983) [England]
38. Berg, Natanael (1879 - 1957) [Sweden]
39. Martucci, Giuseppe (1856 - 1909) [Italy]
40. Bruch, Max (1838 - 1920) [Germany]
41. Graener, Paul (1872 - 1944) [Germany]
42. Fauré, Gabriel (1845 - 1924) [France]
43. Stojowski, Zygmunt (1870 - 1946) [Poland]
44. Lessel, Franciszek (1780 - 1838) [Poland]
45. Finzi, Gerald (1901 - 1956) [United Kingdom]
46. Sarasate, Pablo de (1844 - 1908) [Spain]
47. Davidoff, Carl (1835 - 1889) [Russia]
48. Zarębski, Juliusz (1854 - 1885) [Poland]
49. Krogulski, Józef Władysław (1815 - 1842) [Poland]
50. Paderewski, Ignacy Jan (1860 - 1941) [Poland]


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Here is my list based on personal taste, not on composer's historical influence (therefore no Guido d'Arezzo , Monteverdi or Schoenberg):
1. Bach
2. Beethoven
3. Mozart
4. Brahms
5. Wagner
6. Schubert
7. Haydn
8. Tchaikovsky
9. Verdi
10. Mendelssohn
11. Dvorak
12. Chopin
13. R.Schumann
14. Saint-Saens
15. Prokofiev
16. Richard Strauss
17. Bruckner
18. Sibelius
19. Berlioz
20. Liszt
21. Handel
22. Shostakovich
23. Puccini
24. Mahler
25. Rimsky-Korsakov
26. Rachmaninov
27. Rameau
28. Smetana
29. Bizet
30. Grieg
31. Vivaldi
32. Ravel
33. Debussy
34. Respighi
35. Rossini
36. D.Scarlatti
37. C.Franck
38. Mussorgsky
39. Buxtehude
40. CPE.Bach
41. Scriabin
42. Albinoni
43. CMv.Weber
44. Paganini
45. Borodin
46. Bruch
47. Donizetti
48. Bellini
49. Gounod 
50. Stravinksy


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Bruckner Anton said:


> Here is my list based on personal taste,


Hahaha. Sorry, this made me laugh. "Personal."

Whatever you say


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

consuono said:


> 1. J. S. Bach
> 2. Beethoven
> 3. Mozart
> 4. Haydn
> ...


My top 5 as well. I don't rank the top five from one to five, but they are all in that tier.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

My top ten are pretty solid, and ten is a good, well rounded number:

1) Brahms
2) Mozart
3) Sibelius
4) Dvorak
5) Vaughan Williams
6) Debussy and Ravel (tied)
8) Haydn
9) Mendelssohn
10) Grieg


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Ethereality said:


> Hahaha. Sorry, this made me laugh. "Personal."
> 
> Whatever you say


I really dont get it. Please let me know if this expression implies something bad. Sorry for my poor English. Happy listening.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

1. *B*rahms
2.* B*ach, JS
3. *B*eethoven
4. Schumann
5. Dvořák
6. Schubert
7. Fauré
8. Sibelius
9. Mahler
10. Mendelssohn
11. Shostakovich
12. Prokofiev
13. Debussy
14. Medtner
15. Reger
16. Bartók
17. Messiaen
18. Poulenc
19. Schnittke
20. Schoenberg
21. Hindemith
22. Takemitsu
23. Scriabin
24. Vaughan Williams
25. Saygun
26. Dohnányi 
27. Palestrina
28. Lassus
29. Dowland
30. Ockeghem
31. Ligeti
32. Gubaidulina
33. Saariaho
34. Ives
35. Boulez
36. Janáček
37. Dutilleux
38. Szymanowski
39. Bridge
40. Corelli
41. Zelenka
42. Zemlinsky
43. Parry
44. Stanford
45. Howells
46. Wellesz
47. Krenek
48. Chausson
49. Davies, PM
50. Carter

A few honorable mentions who almost made it to the list: Penderecki, Hosokawa, Gernsheim, Rheinberger, Telemann, Ginastera, Martinů, Byrd, Moeran, Finzi.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I’m bored so I’ll chip in. In no particular order

Wagner
Richard Strauss
Shostakovich 
Dowland
Mahler
Britten
Bruckner
Schubert
Wolf
Puccini
Verdi
Brahms
Beethoven 
Haydn 
Mozart
Mussorgsky 
Borodin
Schoenberg
Berg
Webern
Victoria
Schumann
Sanz 
Milan
Bizet
Bartok
Ives
Copland 
Debussy
Ravel
Bach
Sibelius
Nielsen
Grieg
Dvorak
Weber
Elgar
Vaughan Williams
Chopin

And I can’t be bothered any more. There are loads of others whose works I like on a lesser scale. 

I know it’s a rather obvious and staid list but it is what it is. Sometimes the obvious is obvious for a reason


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

1. Sibelius, Jean (1865 - 1957) [Finland]
2. Respighi, Ottorino (1879 - 1936) [Italy]
3. Brahms, Johannes (1833 - 1897) [Germany]
4. Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Mario (1895 - 1968) [Italy]
5. Karłowicz, Mieczysław (1876 - 1909) [Poland]
6. Reinecke, Carl (1824 - 1910) [Germany]
7. Perosi, Lorenzo (1872 - 1956) [Italy]
8. Rheinberger, Josef (1839 - 1901) [Liechtenstein]
9. Wieniawski, Henryk (1835 - 1880) [Poland]
10. Rachmaninov, Sergei (1873 - 1943) [Russia]
11. Chopin, Fryderyk (1810 - 1849) [Poland]
12. Saint-Saëns, Camille (1835 - 1921) [France]
13. Melartin, Erkki (1875 - 1937) [Finland]
14. Delius, Frederick (1862 - 1934) [England]
15. Noskowski, Zygmunt (1846 - 1909) [Poland]
16. Paganini, Niccolò (1782 - 1840) [Italy]
17. Fuchs, Robert (1847 - 1927) [Austria]
18. Peterson-Berger, Wilhelm (1867 - 1942) [Sweden]
19. Dobrzyński, Ignacy Feliks (1807 - 1867) [Poland]
20. Żeleński, Władysław (1837 - 1921) [Poland]
21. Röntgen, Julius (1855 - 1932) [Germany/Netherlands]
22. Hummel, Johann Nepomuk (1778 - 1837) [Austria]
23. Lipiński, Karol (1790 - 1861) [Poland]
24. Berg, Natanael (1879 - 1957) [Sweden]
25. Gretchaninov, Alexander (1864 - 1956) [Russia]
26. Sgambati, Giovanni (1841 - 1914) [Italy]
27. Gernsheim, Friedrich (1839 - 1916) [Germany]
28. Albinoni, Tomaso (1671 - 1751) [Italy]
29. Różycki, Ludomir (1884 - 1953) [Poland]
30. Tartini, Giuseppe (1692 - 1770) [Italy]
31. Stenhammar, Wilhelm (1871 - 1927) [Sweden]
32. Graener, Paul (1872 - 1944) [Germany]
33. Moszkowski, Mortiz (1854 - 1925) [Germany]
34. Hildegard von Bingen (1098 - 1179) [Germany]
35. Bruch, Max (1838 - 1920) [Germany]
36. Młynarski, Emil (1870 - 1935) [Poland]
37. Stojowski, Zygmunt (1870 - 1946) [Poland]
38. Sarasate, Pablo de (1844 - 1908) [Spain]
39. Wetz, Richard (1875 - 1935) [Germany]
40. Chausson, Ernest (1855 - 1899) [France]
41. Elsner, Józef (1769 - 1854) [Poland]
42. Davydov, Karl (1835 - 1889) [Russia]
43. Fauré, Gabriel (1845 - 1924) [France]
44. Dohnányi, Ernő (1877 - 1960) [Hungary]
45. Martucci, Giuseppe (1856 - 1909) [Italy]
46. Howells, Herbert (1892 - 1983) [England]
47. Cherubini, Luigi (1760 - 1842) [Italy]
48. Paderewski, Ignacy Jan (1860 - 1941) [Poland] 
49. Lessel, Franciszek (1780 - 1838) [Poland]
50. Novák, Vítězslav (1870 - 1949) [Czechia]


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

These are the names I have playlists saved on Spotify, i.e. my favorite composers (alphabetically listed).

Top Tier 
*Bernstein
Duruflé
Mozart (operas)
Schoeck
Shotakovich
Stravinsky
Verdi
Wagner
Weinberg
Weill
*
2nd Tier 
*Bach
Brahms
Debussy
Gershwin
Golijov
Liszt
Machaut
Mahler
Meyer, Krzysztof
Myaskovsky
Satie
Schoenberg*

3rd Tier 
*Bartok
Berg
Boulez
Braunfels
Carter
Chopin
de Falla
Krenek
Martinû
Mompou
Prokofiev
Schreker
Schumann
Wolf
Wuorinen
Zemlinsky*


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Andante Largo said:


> 1. Sibelius, Jean (1865 - 1957) [Finland]
> 2. Respighi, Ottorino (1879 - 1936) [Italy]
> 3. Brahms, Johannes (1833 - 1897) [Germany]
> 4. Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Mario (1895 - 1968) [Italy]
> ...


ha ha no Bach Mozart Beethoven

you rate Cherubini ahead of Beethoven? LOL


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

What amazes me is most of these composers spent all of their life writing music. They didn't halfway through say "Well I probably won't be as good as Bach or Beethoven or Borodin." They created and adopted new styles and felt their music was worth it. I wonder why, if everybody apparently just wants the 3 Bs and Brahms.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

1. Charles Koechlin
2. Giacinto Scelsi
3. André Jolivet
4. Richard Rodney Bennett
5. Aarre Merikanto
6. Alex North
7. Karol Szymanowski
8. Maurice Ohana
9. Arne Nordheim
10. Jón Leifs

11. Piero Piccioni
12. Meyer Kupferman
13. Tōru Takemitsu
14. Heitor Villa-Lobos
15. André Caplet
16. Roberto Gerhard
17. Jean Prodromidès 
18. Luigi Dallapiccola
19. Pierre Jansen
20. Jerry Goldsmith

21. Edgard Varèse
22. Väinö Raitio
23. Tristram Cary
24. Erik Bergman
25. Fartein Valen
26. Henri Dutilleux
27. Leonard Rosenman
28. Karl-Birger Blomdahl
29. Roberto Nicolosi
30. Luis de Pablo

31. Humphrey Searle
32. Vagn Holmboe
33. Friedrich Cerha
34. Stanley Myers
35. Benjamin Frankel
36. George Enescu
37. Isang Yun
38. Morton Feldman
39. Florent Schmitt
40. André Previn

41. Elisabeth Lutyens
42. Goffredo Petrassi
43. Bohuslav Martinů
44. Frederick van Rossum
45. Paavo Heininen
46. Anders Eliasson
47. Gino Marinuzzi jr.
48. Wilfred Josephs
49. Antoine Duhamel
50. Daniele Amfitheatrof


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Prodromides said:


> 1. Charles Koechlin
> 2. Giacinto Scelsi
> 3. André Jolivet
> 4. Richard Rodney Bennett
> ...


I recognize perhaps half of these names. Could you tell me where you were introduced to them (i.e. how you found their music)?

I just listened to Paavo Heininen's String Quartet No. 1 and found it quite enjoyable.


----------



## Sumantra (Feb 1, 2018)

Beethoven
Mozart
Bach
Hayden
Tchaikovsky
Brahms
Prokofiev
Shostakovich
Villa Lobos
Saint Saens

Schubert
Dvorak
Mendelssohn
Vivaldi
Sibelius
Chopin
Wagner
Handel
Paganini
Rachmaninov

Stravinsky
Rimsky-Korsakov
Listz
Debussy
Scriabin
Morricone
Bartok
Ravel
Viotti
Barber

CPE Bach
Schumann
Khachaturian
Williams
Myaskovsky
Taneyev
Albeniz
Medtner
Amirov
Atterberg

Rodrigo
Wieniawski
Sarasate
Scharwenka
Vanhal
Tartini
Arensky
De Fella
Greig
Faure


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

The works that have provided most of pleasure all these years come from these 50 composers:

*Beethoven
Brahms
Nielsen
Shostakovich
Sibelius
Dvorak
Strauss
Vaughan Williams
Prokofiev
Martinu

Villa-Lobos
Arnold
Respighi
Saint-Saens
Janacek
Langgaard
Schubert
Mahler
Bruckner
Holmboe

Tubin
Alwyn
Poulenc
Tchaikovsky
Hindemith
Walton
Rachmaninov
Bax
Casella
Braga Santos

Haydn
Mendelssohn
Schnittke
Szymanowski
Honegger
Elgar
Atterberg
Glazunov
Ravel
Lutoslawski

Stravinsky
Britten
Stenhammar
Kabalevsky
Hanson
Bloch
Korngold
Suk
Roussel
Taneyev*


----------



## Doublestring (Sep 3, 2014)

Beethoven
Bach
Mozart
Brahms
Debussy
Stravinsky
Mahler
Schoenberg
Schubert
Bartók
Chopin
Liszt
Tchaikovsky
Schumann
Wagner
Händel
Haydn
Ravel
Ligeti
Lassus
Shostakovich
Prokofiev
Mendelssohn
R. Strauss
Palestrina
Des Prés
Villa-Lobos
Monteverdi
Vivaldi
Saariaho
Berg
Rachmaninoff
Rimsky-Korsakov
Grieg
Puccini
Verdi
Britten
Gershwin
Xenakis
Gubaidulina
Dvorak
Stockhausen
Scriabin
Mussorgsky
Schütz
Machaut
Purcell
Bruckner
Farrenc
Sylvius Leopold Weiss


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

At the moment:


Bach JS
Mahler
Brahms
Schubert
Shostakovich
Sibelius
Wagner
Dvorak
Bruckner
Mozart
Ravel
Mendelssohn
Bax
Strauss
Vaughan Williams
Moeran
Debussy
Takemitsu
Faure
Grieg
Gubaidulina
Respighi
Chopin
Saint-Saens
Tchaikovsky
Britten
Beethoven
Puccini
Nielsen, C
Stravinsky
Prokofiev
Suk
Schmidt
Reger
Mussorgsky
Myaskovsky
Arnold
Barber
Finzi
Franck
Haydn
Gorecki
Weinberg
Sallinen
Schumann
Saariaho
Leifs
Karlowicz
Liszt
Hindemith


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Highwayman said:


> 1. *B*rahms
> 2.* B*ach, JS
> 3. *B*eethoven
> 4. Schumann
> ...


I`m mostly happy with my list from 6 months ago. If I`ll have to revise it, I`d put Xenakis and Penderecki in at the expense of Chausson and PMD. Perhaps not in the top 50 but I should definitely mention Denisov, Juon and Sessions somewhere.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

mmsbls said:


> I recognize perhaps half of these names. Could you tell me where you were introduced to them (i.e. how you found their music)?
> 
> I just listened to Paavo Heininen's String Quartet No. 1 and found it quite enjoyable.


Hi, mmsbls.

This is a long story, so a succinct reply is that I did a lot of 'blind buying' of CDs during the 1990s at Tower Records knowing that this was the only way I could hear these composers' works (these would not be broadcast on radio nor performed in concerts).
Prior to this, I initially began collecting soundtrack LPs in the mid-'80s (a number of my top 50 are composers of film music).


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Ethereality said:


> What amazes me is most of these composers spent all of their life writing music. They didn't halfway through say "Well I probably won't be as good as Bach or Beethoven or Borodin." They created and adopted new styles and *felt their music was worth it.* I wonder why, if everybody apparently just wants the 3 Bs and Brahms.


Well you answered your own question


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

SanAntone said:


> These are the names I have playlists saved on Spotify, i.e. my favorite composers (alphabetically listed).
> 
> Top Tier
> *Bernstein
> ...


I forgot to include Messiaen.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Prodromides said:


> Hi, mmsbls.
> 
> This is a long story, so a succinct reply is that I did a lot of 'blind buying' of CDs during the 1990s at Tower Records knowing that this was the only way I could hear these composers' works (these would not be broadcast on radio nor performed in concerts).
> Prior to this, I initially began collecting soundtrack LPs in the mid-'80s (a number of my top 50 are composers of film music).


Thanks. I did notice that some were film composers. Anyway, I've copied those I don't recognize into my list of composers to listen to.


----------



## alvaro (Sep 21, 2021)

Well this was hard:

Solid top seven, can't imagine not listening to them:

Bach
Beethoven
Mozart
Hildegard von Bingen
Händel
Vaughan Williams
Hovhaness
Locatelli

next, in no particular order:

Sibelius
Schubert
Tchaikovski
Monteverdi
Byrd
Fauré
Palestrina
Haydn
Josquin Desprez
Vivaldi
Mompou
Verdi
Bruch
Telemann
Tallis
Grieg
Nielsen
Elgar
Holst
Brahms
Louis Glass
Taverner
Smetana
Kalinnikov
Scriabin
Florence Price
Lekeu
Debussy
Chopin
Bruckner
Dvorak
Britten
D'Indy
Poulenc
Fibich
Spohr
Rossini
Offenbach
Boccherini
Godowsky
Janacek

Honorable mentions (first five sorely left out): Hartmann, Lilburn, Fanny Mendelsohn, Clara Schumann, Stamitz, Moszkowski, Tubin, Stenhammar, C.P.E. Bach, Glazunov, Cherubini, Raff, Hausegger, Hanson, Eller, Corelli, Albinoni, Fux, Herzogenberg, Ireland, Rubbra, Stanford, Langgaard, etc., etc., etc. 

It took me forever but well, let's see if this changes later. It was very educational to make this list, forced me to get back to old favourites and to discover that some I don't like anymore.


----------



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

1. Sibelius, Jean (1865 - 1957) [Finland] 
2. Respighi, Ottorino (1879 - 1936) [Italy] 
3. Brahms, Johannes (1833 - 1897) [Germany] 
4. Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Mario (1895 - 1968) [Italy] 
5. Karłowicz, Mieczysław (1876 - 1909) [Poland] 
6. Reinecke, Carl (1824 - 1910) [Germany]
7. Perosi, Lorenzo (1872 - 1956) [Italy]
8. Rheinberger, Josef (1839 - 1901) [Liechtenstein]
9. Wieniawski, Henryk (1835 - 1880) [Poland]
10. Chopin, Fryderyk (1810 - 1849) [Poland]
11. Noskowski, Zygmunt (1846 - 1909) [Poland]
12. Rachmaninov, Sergei (1873 - 1943) [Russia]
13. Melartin, Erkki (1875 - 1937) [Finland]
14. Delius, Frederick (1862 - 1934) [England]
15. Saint-Saëns, Camille (1835 - 1921) [France]
16. Paganini, Niccolò (1782 - 1840) [Italy]
17. Fuchs, Robert (1847 - 1927) [Austria]
18. Peterson-Berger, Wilhelm (1867 - 1942) [Sweden]
19. Bruch, Max (1838 - 1920) [Germany]
20. Glazunov, Alexander (1865 - 1936) [Russia]
21. Novák, Vítězslav (1870 - 1949) [Czechia]
22. Żeleński, Władysław (1837 - 1921) [Poland]
23. Sgambati, Giovanni (1841 - 1914) [Italy]
24. Lipiński, Karol (1790 - 1861) [Poland]
25. Różycki, Ludomir (1884 - 1953) [Poland]
26. Gretchaninov, Alexander (1864 - 1956) [Russia]
27. Hummel, Johann Nepomuk (1778 - 1837) [Austria]
28. Röntgen, Julius (1855 - 1932) [Germany/Netherlands] 
29. Dobrzyński, Ignacy Feliks (1807 - 1867) [Poland]
30. Graener, Paul (1872 - 1944) [Germany]
31. Gernsheim, Friedrich (1839 - 1916) [Germany]
32. Młynarski, Emil (1870 - 1935) [Poland]
33. Moszkowski, Mortiz (1854 - 1925) [Germany]
34. Stojowski, Zygmunt (1870 - 1946) [Poland]
35. Stanford, Charles Villiers (1852 - 1924) [Ireland]
36. Dohnányi, Ernő (1877 - 1960) [Hungary]
37. Wetz, Richard (1875 - 1935) [Germany]
38. Martucci, Giuseppe (1856 - 1909) [Italy]
39. Albinoni, Tomaso (1671 - 1751) [Italy]
40. Tartini, Giuseppe (1692 - 1770) [Italy]
41. Hildegard of Bingen (1098 - 1179) [Germany]
42. Stenhammar, Wilhelm (1871 - 1927) [Sweden]
43. Berg, Natanael (1879 - 1957) [Sweden]
44. Chausson, Ernest (1855 - 1899) [France]
45. Fauré, Gabriel (1845 - 1924) [France]
46. Sarasate, Pablo de (1844 - 1908) [Spain]
47. Paderewski, Ignacy Jan (1860 - 1941) [Poland] 
48. Nowowiejski, Feliks (1877 - 1946) [Poland]
49. Howells, Herbert (1892 - 1983) [England]
50. Elsner, Józef (1769 - 1854) [Poland]


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Today (only classical):

1. Beethoven, Ludwig van
2. Wagner, Richard
3. Bach, Johann Sebastian
4. Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus
5. Brahms, Johannes
6. Bruckner, Anton
7. Schubert, Franz
8. Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich
9. Berlioz, Hector
10. Mendelssohn, Felix

11. Prokofiev, Sergei
12. Sibelius, Jean
13. Debussy, Claude
14. Mahler, Gustav
15. Vivaldi, Antonio
16. Shostakovich, Dmitri
17. Ravel, Maurice
18. Rachmaninoff, Sergei
19. Verdi, Giuseppe

20. Dvorák, Antonín
21. Fauré, Gabriel
22. Liszt, Franz
23. Schumann, Robert
24. Chopin, Frederic
25. Haydn, Joseph
26. Josquin des Prez
27. Stravinsky, Igor
28. Bartók, Béla
29. Williams, John

30. Borodin, Aleksandr
31. Gershwin, George
32. Mussorgsky, Modest
33. Holst, Gustav
34. Joplin, Scott
35. Respighi, Ottorino
36. Messiaen, Olivier
37. Rossini, Gioachino
38. Handel, Georg Frederic
39. Saint-Saëns, Camille

40. Villa-Lobos, Heitor 
41. Grieg, Edvard
42. Delibes, Léo
43. Couperin, François
44. Arnold, Malcolm
45. Lully, Jean-Baptiste
46. Puccini, Giacomo
47. Gluck, Christoph Willibald
48. Khachaturian, Aram
49. Vaughan Williams, Ralph 
50. Bax, Arnold


Past position twenty my list is very imprecise and has a lot of room for radical changes.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Being a woman for all seasons, but first of all fascinated by the times we live in I propose an all inclusive list without ranking which I consider takes care of the time gaps. Here we go and I try to start today and finish centuries ago.
Janulyte
Thorvaldsdottir
G.F.Haas
Lei Liang
Saariaho
Radulescu
Norgärd
Reich
Stockhausen
Lucier
Ligeti
Scelsi
Xenakis
Stravinsky
Bartok
Prokofiev
Shostakovich
Varese
R.Strauss
Puccini
Debussy
Ravel
Schönberg
Mahler
Bruckner
Brahms
Wagner
Verdi
Bizet
Grieg
Chopin
Liszt
Schumann
Schubert
Beethoven
C.P.E.Bach
Mozart
Rameau
Haydn
Biber
JS.Bach
F.Couperin
Corelli
Purcell
Monteverdi
Cristobal de Morales
de Victoria
de Machaut
de Lassus
Josquin Desprez


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Xisten267 said:


> Today (only classical):


_This_ is a pretty good list I might copy a bit. Definitely bring Schumann higher and add Uematsu near the top.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Ethereality said:


> _This_ is a pretty good list I might copy a bit. Definitely bring Schumann higher and add Uematsu near the top.


Thanks. Can you recommend me some pieces by Uematsu for me to explore? I know his music only superficially.


----------

